
Hey Twitter I Have A Few Questions Too - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/31/hey-twitter-i-have-a-few-questions-too/
======
joao
Ridiculous and very low. Clearly an answer to Blaine's last twits, which
Arrington took personally: <http://twitter.com/blaine>

Arrington tries to disguise such a personal attack on technical terms, while
it shows he knows very little about technology and has very low ethical
principles. The problem is most people who read TechCrunch will consider the
post to be accurate.

------
socksandsandals
He's clearly too over-reliant on Twitter and feels emotional about its
outages. Now that he's created a personal war between himself and Blaine Cook,
don't expect anything from him or the rest of the Gillmor cronies to be
anywhere near objective regarding Twitter.

I move to petition pg to institute a Hacker News-wide delete filter be placed
on TechCrunch posts for a period of one year. Who's with me?

(I know I can filter them with Greasemonkey but my point is that they are
almost always just linkbait and the rest of the HN community could easily skip
them with no adverse effects)

------
jrockway
Wow. Wow.

The article is depressingly ignorant, but the comments... the English language
does not have a word that describes them. I love how the commenters all drop
buzzwords about databases as though they have even the slightest clue about
databases, computers, programming, or algorithms. Apparently being able to
click "Post" makes you an expert on everything.

 _sigh_. The world depresses me.

------
mhartl
It seems to me that many TechCrunch posts about Twitter have a strong
emotional component absent from most other posts. I worry that this undermines
its objectivity on the subject.

------
YuriNiyazov
The update states that the twitter team continues to be "constructively
responsive to criticism" and doesn't get riled up. That just brings more
support to the accusation that TechCrunch "is just doing this for attention."
I fully support the News.YC TechCrunch ban.

------
lyime
Even if techcrunch is wrong, What do you guys think could be the reason for
their outages? I am really intrigued by their scaling problem. What do you
guys think?

